# 3x3x3 - June 9 - June 16, 2006



## pjk (Jun 10, 2006)

Sorry about the delay in getting these setup.

Scrammbles:
1. R2 U2 D2 F' U2 B2 D' F B' U2 B' R' D L U D' B L2 F2 U L2 R F' R U'
2. L2 B' D2 L' B2 R2 L2 B U F2 B' L' D2 F D2 L2 B F D2 L2 R2 B2 F R2 L'
3. L R' D L U L' F R D2 R' B2 F' D2 U' R2 U2 F2 L U' D' L U L2 U' F'
4. F2 L' F B2 R2 B2 R B R' L2 D' U2 B' D' L2 D' U R' D B2 F' D F D F
5. D' L R' D2 U' B F2 D R' L' U2 F L' R U2 D2 L2 D R D R2 F2 U F2 R'


----------



## pjk (Jun 11, 2006)

Average: 29.65
30.29 28.89 (24.46) 29.78 (32.59)


----------



## Erik (Jun 11, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 15.93
Times: 15.54, (14.28), 15.99, (18.18), 16.25

 nice average


----------



## gijmy (Jun 11, 2006)

Name: Coll Jimmy
Average: 17.43
Times: 16.48,17.00,(19.81),(13.55),18.83


----------



## Metallikid (Jun 11, 2006)

Name: Maarten Stoelhorst
Average: 21.63
Times: 22,00, (22,90), 21,99, (17,44), 20,90

...!! awful... better luck next week


----------



## chrisb (Jun 11, 2006)

i sucked this week 

23.07
24.72
23.97
23.79
23.53


----------



## Gungz (Jun 12, 2006)

Name : Yu Jeong-Min
15.48 14.26 (16.78) (11.41) 14.53
avg 14.75

nothing special..


----------



## cuboholic (Jun 12, 2006)

Average: 31.97
(24.73), 39.50, 30.67, (39.83), 25.74

Aw, my average is still in the 30s!! maybe next time...hopefully.


----------



## nascarjon (Jun 12, 2006)

Jon Morris

15.86

16.25, (14.69), (17.13), 15.58, 15.76

Continuing to get worse...


----------



## Gunnar (Jun 12, 2006)

Gunnar Krig

1. 16.15
2. 17.78
3. (14.82)
4. 17.72
5. (19.31)
Average: 17.22

This was the first 5 solves of the day so it was OK. 14.82 was not lucky, but 17.72 was.


----------



## Kare (Jun 12, 2006)

K?re Krig
Average: 20,48s
(27.34), 20.21, 20.41, 20.81, (20.19)

I was averaging 23s, but when I started the competition scrambles times just dropped.


----------



## mmwfung (Jun 12, 2006)

Average: 18.81
Times: (20.69) 17.07 (15.79) 19.22 20.14

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. I used Cross, F2L, ( C )OLL and PLL.

Michael Fung


----------



## GuillaumeMeunier (Jun 13, 2006)

Name : Guillaume Meunier
Times : 14.03, 14.14, 13.12, (11.02), (16.89)
Average : 13.76s
Quote : 11.02s is OLL skip but cubesmith stickers are great...


----------

